# suche matrix screensaver



## blubber (27. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich suche einen matrix screensaver, der genau so aussieht, wie auf den PC's im Film.
Hab schon unzählige bei google gesucht und ausprobiert, aber entweder sahen sie zu billig aus, oder es war zu viel extrazeugs dabei...

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Mai 2003)

Frage: Was hat ein Bildschirmschoner mit Internet zu tun?



 Installier dir Suse Linux 8.1, da ist einer bei...


----------



## blubber (27. Mai 2003)

> Frage: Was hat ein Bildschirmschoner mit Internet zu tun?


hmm....also....nunja...jetzt wo dus sagst...mir is im eifer des gefechts glaub einfach kein besseres eingefallen, so mitten in der nacht 
Naja, kann ja ein mod in irgend ein anders Forum verschieben, hoffe aber trotzdem noch auf weitere Antworten 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Mai 2003)

Matrix 1 (kenn ich nicht, will ich nicht)
Matrix 2 (kenn ich, mag ich, will ich, hab ich, kannst Du in der Matrix fliegen, sehr lustig und sieht gut aus)

MfG


----------



## blubber (27. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Also Matrix1 hatte ich schon ausprobiert, aber der is n bissl bescheiden, weil man keine einstellungen vornehmen kann. Deshalb läuft der mit 800x600, und einer viel zu hohen Geschwindigkeit.

Matrix2 ist mir halt zu viel, ich hatte ja geschrieben, es sollte einfach nur das Grüne Zeugs runterkommen, und so aussehen wie im Film, nicht mehr nicht weniger 

bye


----------



## Alien3000lu (27. Mai 2003)

*Vieleicht*

such mal den "MAtrix Reloaded 3D Screensaver" einfach bei google. Ich fin den spitze, und ich denk der würd dir gefallen.


----------



## blubber (27. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ja, der wär echt in ordnung, wenn nicht dieses Werbelogo rechts unten zu sehen wär.

bye


----------



## Keule (28. Mai 2003)

meld dich mal bei mir ich kann dir da helfen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Mai 2003)

Such mal "matrix code emulator" kann aber sein, das es der Screensaver ist, der oben schon als "Matrix 1" verlinkt wurde...

ciao


----------



## jerh (5. April 2007)

snip wird Ihnen zu helfen

*// EDIT*

ooops!
alt thema


----------

